# CBSA uniforms found in Vancouver dumpster, raising suspicions



## CougarKing (30 Jul 2014)

Late June? Why the delay in making this public?

Global News



> *Canada Border Services Agency uniforms found in Vancouver dumpster*
> 
> VANCOUVER – The Canada Border Services Agency is investigating after a bunch of uniforms were found in a dumpster in Vancouver.
> 
> ...


----------



## expwor (30 Jul 2014)

And I bet the CBSA Officer they were issued to was named Kamel 
Might be a good start for investigators to go
(I looked at the name on the box)

Tom


----------



## RedcapCrusader (30 Jul 2014)

Really strange. In the photo there are two types of uniforms: The new uniforms which have the CBSA Badge (granted in 2008, features the gold tressure on a navy and white shield) adorned to the shoulders, and the old uniforms which simply show the Border Services branch logo of CBSA/Canada Customs and Revenue Agency prior to 2008 (the Gold Maple Leaf inside a globe).


----------



## Ostrozac (31 Jul 2014)

Must be a slow news day. What would even be the point of impersonating a CBSA member -- their uniformed presence is at airports and border crossings, and the other CBSA members on duty are likely to take notice of the new guy who is without ID, armour or a weapon.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (31 Jul 2014)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Must be a slow news day. What would even be the point of impersonating a CBSA member -- their uniformed presence is at airports and border crossings, and the other CBSA members on duty are likely to take notice of the new guy who is without ID, armour or a weapon.



Not really a slow news day, it's a serious issue that there's a bunch of federal peace officer uniforms in a dumpster outside of a controlled environment.

CBSA also has officers working at Canada Post's International Receiving Centres that do not wear their body armour or duty belt while working.


----------



## expwor (31 Jul 2014)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Must be a slow news day. What would even be the point of impersonating a CBSA member -- their uniformed presence is at airports and border crossings, and the other CBSA members on duty are likely to take notice of the new guy who is without ID, armour or a weapon.



First that is an assumption, how do you know he/she hasn't procured a duty belt/body armour/weapon
And stolen ID is also a possibility, then altered with a new photo on it
As for taking notice, I worked (just recently retired yay!!!) from Corrections (we have very similar uniforms)
Staff were starting all the time, new faces were nothing strange to see...point is a strange face in a CBSA uniform at
an airport may not be uncommon at all
My speculation, some CBSA just carelessly threw out issued uniform.  But it needs to be looked into and investigated to ensure our border crossings are secure...security is something that sometimes unfortunately people get complacent about, people forget why they are there.
Protocol is to get a razor/scissors, and shred the shirts, jacket, insignia...so no one could take them and pass themselves off as CBSA (or CSC) Officers.  Now pants, they just look like something you could pick up at Marks Work Wearhouse (just navy cargo pants) so no security issues there
The tshirts, just plain black, again no security issues.
Boots, we got a boot allowance and purchased our own boots, so again no issues
Anyhow I hope it's being looked into
Which reminds me, I have a jacket and a few shirts to shred

Tom


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 Jul 2014)

expwor said:
			
		

> First that is an assumption, how do you know he/she hasn't procured a duty belt/body armour/weapon
> And stolen ID is also a possibility, then altered with a new photo on it
> As for taking notice, I worked (just recently retired yay!!!) from Corrections (we have very similar uniforms)
> Staff were starting all the time, new faces were nothing strange to see...point is a strange face in a CBSA uniform at
> ...



If I read the original article, that is not the CBSA protocol. As long as all the insignias are removed, they don't seem to mind how you dispose of the uniform after that.

That is not surprising: I suspect they are pretty standard stuff you can get from just about any uniform maker or purchase at a surplus store - just like our military DEU's actually: you can get rid of them whichever way you want once you have removed all the military paraphernalia from them. In fact, even our old combat uniforms (the all olive ones) were readily available at surplus stores. The only reasons our current combat uniforms are controlled items is not that their "camo" pattern is licensed (many combat style pants out there are mimicking that) or that the "styling" is unique and impossible to reproduce, its just because of the technology embedded into the fabric for the soldier's safety and also the corresponding high price of the garments as a result.


----------



## expwor (31 Jul 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> If I read the original article, that is not the CBSA protocol. As long as all the insignias are removed, they don't seem to mind how you dispose of the uniform after that.
> 
> That is not surprising: I suspect they are pretty standard stuff you can get from just about any uniform maker or purchase at a surplus store - just like our military DEU's actually: you can get rid of them whichever way you want once you have removed all the military paraphernalia from them. In fact, even our old combat uniforms (the all olive ones) were readily available at surplus stores. The only reasons our current combat uniforms are controlled items is not that their "camo" pattern is licensed (many combat style pants out there are mimicking that) or that the "styling" is unique and impossible to reproduce, its just because of the technology embedded into the fabric for the soldier's safety and also the corresponding high price of the garments as a result.



Sorry my bad, I was more thinking of how we in the CSC are supposed to dispose of our uniforms.  Probably could get away with just removing insignia but the shirts and jacket would be pretty torn around the arms/chest area

Tom


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Jul 2014)

expwor said:
			
		

> the shirts and jacket would be pretty torn around the arms/chest area



A side effect of flexing while wearing the uniform.... :running:


----------



## expwor (31 Jul 2014)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> A side effect of flexing while wearing the uniform.... :running:



In my case that would be more a side effect around the stomach area LOL

Tom


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jul 2014)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Must be a slow news day. What would even be the point of impersonating a CBSA member -- their uniformed presence is at airports and border crossings, and the other CBSA members on duty are likely to take notice of the new guy who is without ID, armour or a weapon.



Or notice the polite and respectful demeanor.


----------



## J.J (31 Jul 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Or notice the polite and respectful demeanor.



You deal with idiots all day see how cheerful you will be


----------



## Robert0288 (31 Jul 2014)

I don't know what your talking about.  Everyone loves doing the section 98 search on big smelly biker guy who enjoys body packing drugs in strange places.


----------



## bcbarman (2 Aug 2014)

The uniform flashes are controlled, just like at Corrections.  This guy is in for a bit of a discipline hearing, its clearly outlined in the policy of disposal of uniforms. 

BTW, a section 98 involves someone taking their spiderman underoos off. Section 98 of the Customs act.


----------



## expwor (2 Aug 2014)

Part of the problem, just my opinion, and only based on being in corrections, but likely disposal is based on the officer in question looking after disposal him/herself.  I know there is no requirement for us in the CSC to return our uniforms.  We are trusted to properly dispose of issued uniforms.  I also don't think the CSC knows exactly what uniforms have been issued to each officer.  We order online direct through Logistic. Some officers may want for example ten shirts, five pants, another wants five shirts ten pants...well you get the idea. I wonder if CSC has any idea how many uniforms are even out there.  Probably CBSA is similar in issued uniforms
Finally, and I've retired.  No one has even asked for my badge or ID back (yet)  Now my own opinion but a badge and ID in the wrong hands is even more a concern than a uniform.  Me, I'm just waiting for the call to return it.  And the only calls I've received from work were from Employee Relations (personal)  and Compensation.  And of course the Government Of Canada Pension Centre.  But they aren't concerned with a badge or ID.
Just seems to me there are a lot of cracks in the issuing of uniforms and ID's/badges
Anyhow, two more cents worth

Tom


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Aug 2014)

Interesting I will have to give up my Inspectors badge when I retire, but they will give me one saying "retired" cast into epoxy, which makes a nice shelf ornament. I suspect you were supposed to give up your badge, but sloppily paperwork has resulted meaning no one has figured that badge is not accounted for.


----------



## expwor (21 Aug 2014)

I checked our regulations on badges/IDs.  I had to go on extended sick leave prior to retirement.  Once on extended sick leave, they are to retrieve my badge/ID.  Well sick leave began Oct 15, 2013.  I mailed my retirement letter June 16, 2014 (and received June 17th...sent expresspost)
My immediate supervisor is aware I have retired and also that I was off extended sick leave
Reason I mention this is because where I worked she also was the one responsible for issuing badges/IDs to staff who are to carry them.  So my immediate supervisor, besides being my boss, and knowing my leave and retirement status is also responsible for the issuing/retrieval and control of badges/ID's to staff entitled to carry them
It's safe and secure here at home and will be returned when they contact me to return it
And I want my retirees badge for display at home too

Tom


----------

